# Any night-rides in Rye area?



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

I tried to solicit interest in the spring, but with no results. But the other night while I was on Mamaroneck Ave coming back in from White Plains into Mamaroneck, I saw another night rider with a HID and we both gave a shout and a wave.

So... anyone up for 9pm night rides? I have a helmet HID and a bar-mounted HID. I found the bar HID was good, but the added helmet light was well worth the investment. The tail light is the NiteRider LED light with 15 lights visible even in the middle of the day... I'm a safety freak!

Cheers.


----------

